# American Idol



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

The final performance show is over and I am curious...which performer do Havanese owners prefer. Personally, I am an Adam fan, but I prefer to listen with my eyes closed. I hate watching his tonsils dance when he sings with his mouth wide open!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Defiantly Adam all the way


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Adam here too, but Chris is an amazing singer and has a great career ahead of him! I don't think the last song they did was fair for Chris. It was to high for his voice and he struggled with it.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Adam all the way...


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Adam deserves to win. He's simply amazing.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Adam, Adam, Adam!!! all the way!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I love, love, love, love Adam!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Adam, Adam, Adam !!!! Kris is fantastic but unfortunately only one can win. Last year's was soooooo tough. Both Davids were phenomenal. I am still not convinced the one who should have won did....but America voted.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, I put my vote in for Kris. Adam belongs in the theater...he is wonderful in the venue. I would rather listen to Kris. I'm not a fan of Adam's "rock" style, but when he tames that huge range he has, I like his singing. Kris is just a bit more my "style"!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

That's a tough one. Some songs I love Adam singing, some I love Kris singing. Adam can go to a scream and notes too high for my ears, Kris can hit an off note but I like them both. 
Dancing with the stars was a shocker so we'll see what idol does.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Funny, but we've been Adam and Danny fans from day one and yet, now we are wishing Kris will win. I've come to love the guy week after week, love that he's a great musician and artist in his low-key, sensitive way.

Adam is great, no two ways about it, but I'm wondering if he appeals to most of the population... I LOVED the first songs both guys sung last night. They are my favorites of all their performances and I had goosebumps all over again hearing them a second time. That last song did nothing for me though! It was too 'sugary' and I was half expecting them to start singing about unicorns and rainbows. UGH! lol

Based on their 3 songs last night, Adam did better than Kris, so who knows how the public will vote.

Anyone making bets on whether we'll see/hear Tatiana tonight?! How about "Norman"?! LMBO ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am crazy over Danny, and was very sad to see him go. I will definitely buy his album. But, if you ar choosing a person based on what the show is supposed to be about - American Idol - then Adam deserves to win. I do not like his style, but he showed the most creative talent and performed like a star.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I totally agree, Michele.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Adam's shrill voice annoys me. When he sings a ballad without the screaming I'm ok with him. . . that last song No Boundaries was torture to my ears. 
I sure wish Allison had been there.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I think Adam uses his scream far too often and it does get a bit tiring. Overall he probably has the better voice, but if I were to buy an album to chill to, then I'd much rather buy something from Kris. Kris reminds me of Jack Johnson a bit.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Me too. I'd never buy an album by Adam... just not what I want to hear. I could hear Kris anytime!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Adam should win. What happened on Danceing, I went to sleep.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> Adam should win. What happened on Danceing, I went to sleep.


Shawn Johnson won! All three were really strong this season, I thought, but Shawn was amazing in terms of her growth. And for a 17 year old to show that amount of poise and maturity in her dancing was great. I was hoping she'd win but didn't think she would

Jane

P.S. I'm rooting for Adam, but also think Kris is good. Now, Kara whosis I could do without!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I am crazy over Danny, .


At first I was rooting for Danny and Adam, but the last 3 weeks got me over Danny. I hear him and think of Hicks and he seems stuck in one groove of a record, but him I enjoy listening to. I don't know if Adam's screeching escalated or if it just started to get on my nerves but I was stunned when the judges loved his version of the song that one judge helped write. Boy is it corny! Adam singing it was a bad bomb, but Kris improved it. I still don't care for it though and think Simon summed the song up pretty well  Their first songs.......oh yeah to both of them!!!
I prefer Adam's style, the hair, the presence, the rocker in him, but oh that screech of his! The first time hubby saw him sing, he told me there was a singer for me...but not his style. Kris grew on me as the weeks went on and it's neat that he can jump from a guitar to a piano with that voice of his. It would be nice if we could melt them into one and get the best of both


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Adam should win. What happened on Danceing, I went to sleep.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
Oops, I mean there was a big upset. That's one I didn't see coming! They all just danced on Good Morning America and I still don't understand the places they wound up in.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

tabby2 said:


> Shawn Johnson won! All three were really strong this season, I thought, but Shawn was amazing in terms of her growth. And for a 17 year old to show that amount of poise and maturity in her dancing was great. I was hoping she'd win but didn't think she would


Haven't the Olympians won every time they have been on Dancing? It is hard to beat someone with that much control over their body and their world wide fame.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Why does the song written for them to sing at the end always suck? They always write some cheesy, corny song, and in my opinion, the contestants always sound like crap when they sing them.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree about the songs, except for the first year with Kelly.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> I think Adam uses his scream far too often and it does get a bit tiring. Overall he probably has the better voice, but if I were to buy an album to chill to, then I'd much rather buy something from Kris. Kris reminds me of Jack Johnson a bit.


My sentiments exactly. If I were to go to a live performance I would prefer Adam. I voted for Adam.
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Why does the song written for them to sing at the end always suck? They always write some cheesy, corny song, and in my opinion, the contestants always sound like crap when they sing them.


Yup!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

And PLEASE...could we go back to 3 judges. 
The judges comments take up waaaaaay too much time . I know Kara is very knowledgable but of the four she rambles on and on....ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

adam!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> And PLEASE...could we go back to 3 judges.
> The judges comments take up waaaaaay too much time . I know Kara is very knowledgable but of the four she rambles on and on....ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz.


They haven't renewed Paula's contract for next season. :gossip:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Ah! Well that's a shame. I think Simon is thinking about bailing as well but no doubt they'll toss an obscene amount of money his way and he'll relent.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

I just read in LHJ that Paula will be back. I am a Kris Allen fan. I can't take that scream of Adam's, but when he's not doing that I will admit he's a good singer. I just prefer Kris.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Judy A said:


> OK, I put my vote in for Kris. Adam belongs in the theater...he is wonderful in the venue. I would rather listen to Kris. I'm not a fan of Adam's "rock" style, but when he tames that huge range he has, I like his singing. Kris is just a bit more my "style"!


I agree.....Adam is a great singer, but I too do not like the rock music and would never buy any of his music. I like the style of Kris's music.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Adam !!! Did you just see him perform with Kiss???? Makes me want to "Rock and Roll all night....and every day."


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes.................................and..............he was good! But, I do not like "Kiss."


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I can't believe all the the stars they have tonight!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Woot!:rockon::whoo: Kris!! yess!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well looks like American Idol can still surprise! I definitely didn't see that one coming and I wanted Kris to win lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Daniel, you took the words right out of my mouth!! I feel the same way and screamed when Ryan said Kris's name! lol I'm SO happy for him. They are both decent kids and this will be a huge break for them. :first: 

Wow. Talk about a lineup tonight. I'm impressed. Got to see Queen, Kiss, Rod Stewart and Lionel Richie!! Woooohoooo!! Oh, and I love the Black Eyed Peas so that was great. Yeah, baby! :rockon:

And did I call it, or did I call it, when I said they'd have Tatiana, Bikini Girl and Norman on there? LOL


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Kris sang so well tonight, especially with Keith Urban and all along I thought "oh it would be such a shame if he didn't win with how well he has performed tonight and the votes are already counted...". He sang No Boundaries in a lower key than last night and was sooo much better.
Fact is that Kris is as American as Apple Pie and he can pretty much sing any genre, whereas Adam just cannot leave the rocker in him behind. I guess it's good to be versatile as that shows sellability. Adam would do great as a lead singer for a group like Queen or in Broadway 



DanielBMe said:


> Well looks like American Idol can still surprise! I definitely didn't see that one coming and I wanted Kris to win lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Arlene, I agree that Kris is more middle America. I've always loved Adam and think he's got talent up the wazoo and I always looked forward to his performances, as I did to Danny's. After a few weeks, though, Kris started sounding better and better and I'd be impressed with his song time and again, whereas I'd feel a little disappointed in Danny, so Kris became a favorite. 

It was a great show. Time for bed now.... 'til "So You Think You Can Dance" starts!!! :clap2:


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah Kris!!!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I was shocked at the results. I loved Kris. Voted for him, in fact. In all the years of watching Idol, I've NEVER disliked a contestant the way I have Adam. 
The tongue waggin', screaching, over theatrical performaces made me grimace. And he totally skeeved my kids out. And I have "cool" kids, LOL. Heck, I'm a cool mom, who just took her 10 yr old to a Nickelback concert..hehehe. Slap him on Broadway as Gaston, from Beauty and the Beast (minus the tongue) and I may go see him.
That being said, I think Adam is better suited for the life of a "star". Kris will do like so many other Idols (kelly clarkson and carrie underwood being the exceptions) and fade away.....


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The trash has already started. Nightline is saying he may wind up being lucky to play at a county fair and that he stole the winner spot from Adam. How freaking rude!!!!
I'd buy an album from all of the top 4 and didn't care which won tonight because they're both good at what they do. I can't handle the screeching from Adam so if he leaves that out, I'm with him


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Both of these statements were released the 5th. Paula says she hasn't been invited back yet and Simon says she'll be there. So why no contract and leave her hanging?

Which Idol Judges Will Be Back Next Season?
May 5, 2009 03:01 AM ET 
email this Buzz up!add to Yahoo! buzz add to facebook 
Randy Jackson, Kara DioGuardi, Simon Cowell, Paula Abdul 
Simon Cowell has confirmed that all four Idol judges will return next season.

"I think certainly next year everyone's going to be back," he told Ellen DeGeneres during a pre-taped Tuesday appearance on her show ("Yeah, absolutely," he added.)

In recent weeks, the judges' plans for future seasons have been uncertain, with Season 8 addition Kara DioGuardi being the latest question mark. The arrival of the fourth judge, who has a one-year contract, has been controversial throughout the season, in part because of how much time an extra judge adds to critiques. (Former Idol boss Nigel Lythgoe told TVGuide.com that he's "not a fourth judge fan," for example, and nearly 60 percent of voters in a TVGuide.com poll agreed that four judges is too many.)

Cowell acknowledged the debate surrounding the additional judge. "There's less time for us to talk," he said. "One week ... 10 minutes before the show started, [producers] said, 'Oh, by the way you can't talk for half the show.' It's rather like saying in a singing competition to the singer, 'Half of you can't sing.' It was just crazy."

The show's veterans have also been discussing their Idol futures. Paula Abdul -- whose contract ends after this season -- pondered her plans during an April appearance on Nightline. Cowell has been vocal about his next steps too. He recently told the New York Times that he still intends to leave American Idol when his contract ends after next season. http://www.tvguide.com/american-idol/simon-idol-judges-1005737.aspx
*************************************

'American Idol' judge Paula Abdul to perform new single on show

By Reality TV World staff, 05/05/2009

Former American Idol finalist Chris Daughtry won't be the only member of the Idol family performing on Wednesday night's results show.

Idol judge Paula Abdul has confirmed recent rumors that she'll also be performing "[I'm Just] Here For The Music," the first single from her upcoming new album, on this week's results show.

"I can tell you you'll see my performance [on the show] on Wednesday night, I'm so excited!" Abdul told Idol host Ryan Seacrest during a Tuesday morning appearance on his KIIS-FM radio show, which also featured the song's world premiere.

"It's official... it's going to be pretty exciting," Abdul added about the performance, which will be the first time the Idol judge has ever performed one of her songs on the show.

"I haven't [performed before but] I was invited by the producers and I wasn't sure if I was going to do it because [time is of] the essence and I literally put everything together on Saturday, rehearsed Sunday and [some] press came in to see it at rehearsal yesterday and it was really good."

"I know you are a perfectionist [so] you'll be there after the show tonight working all night just to make sure everything is exactly right," Seacrest told Abdul.

During the interview, Abdul also confirmed that she has yet to sign a new Idol contract and is still currently unsigned for the show's next season.

"I don't know," she told Seacrest when asked whether she would be back for the show's 2010 seson. "Ryan, all I can tell you is do I ever know what's going to happen?"

"The truth of the matter is I've had blast [and] I love the show," Adbul continued. "Hopefully I'll be coming back for more but there's wonderful opportunities, thanks to the show, that are happening aand I have to weigh-in everything. You know I love what I do."

"I want this on the record: I hope you're back," Seacrest responded. "And I know [Simon Cowell] would say the same thing... he absolutely wants you back, I read it somewhere where he said he's concerned about you and [Randy Jackson] and me."

"I'm sure we'll all be there," Abdul replied. "I have a couple of weeks to make some decisions."

Abdul's new album -- her first new album since "Head Over Heels" was released in 1995 -- is expected to be released this fall. 
http://www.realitytvworld.com/news/...ula-abdul-perform-new-single-on-show-8913.php


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irishnproud2b said:


> I just read in LHJ that Paula will be back. I am a Kris Allen fan. I can't take that scream of Adam's, but when he's not doing that I will admit he's a good singer. I just prefer Kris.


If that's true, they just signed her. She did an interview a few days ago saying that they hadn't even talked to her about coming back next season.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, that was a shocker! I would have been happy to see either of them win, but I think the win is going to help Kris more. I think Adam's going to be a rock star anyway. I watched last night thinking I would fast forward most of it to get to the results, but I didn't....I really enjoyed the show! KISS?? How awesome was that? And I love the Black Eyed Peas, so I was very excited to see them perform. Except for them, it was a like a junior high/high school throwback concert for me, and I was totally into it.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I wasn't shocked. Just disappointed. They were both awesome but like somebody already said, I think Kris will fade quickly just by being so ordinary. It just seems Adam was meant to do this. I am not particulary a huge Kiss fan either but I love that song and I loved how Adam did it.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Although I wondered about his costume with the cockroach shoulder pads....very strange!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I was a Danny fan from day one, and my DH was disappointed in the final show only because he thought Adam had run away with it and there was no contest. Surprise!! There has been a lot of talk about the raunchy photos of Adam all over the internet and the large Christian backing of Kris . . . very interesting as always. From day one I told DH that Adam would make a great lead singer for Queen in place of Freddie Mercury or be great with Kiss. Couldn't believe they had both of them last night! I could also see Adam as the Phantom of the Opera . . . he will have a great career.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kathy wrote: *"From day one I told DH that Adam would make a great lead singer for Queen in place of Freddie Mercury or be great with Kiss. Couldn't believe they had both of them last night! I could also see Adam as the Phantom of the Opera . . . he will have a great career."*

That's exactly what hubby was saying to me!! Too true. 

I really wanted to hear Kris sing "She worked hard for the money". That was exceptional, the way he did it and it made me see him as a finalist for the first time.

Adam's "Ring of Fire" in country week was freaking amazing to me! Of course, I'm not a diehard country fan, so I didn't feel like he had sinned, as some felt. lol But man, I'd love to hear him sing that one again.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

"Rigging the votes would not be an FCC violation. They are officially designated to be an entertainment show as opposed to a game show by the FCC and are under no legal obligation to use the votes we cast at all. In the fine print, Idol states that votes cast are for entertainment purposes and they have the right to throw out votes or extend voting times as they see fit. Basically, they can do what they want..."

I hope you folks did not spend money $$$ voting for AI. There is no way to know if your vote counts. I saw on youtube A.L. video recaps from the show had thousands of views, whereas K.A. had a few hundred. 

A


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Just love, Kris....thought his duet with Keith Urban outstanding!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was happy for Kris, because he seems like such a nice guy. Even though I was not an Adam fan, I felt bad for him. He was "idolized" from day one and then got the #2 spot. But, no doubt he will do just fine with his career. My favorite part of the show was Danny and Lionel Ritchie. Danny looked like he was having such a great time and he sounded great.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

^%$%^ I wanted to make a new post about Paula not being signed to Idol and edited one of my posts and the information is back a few posts. I have got to learn how to use this forum!!!!!!!!!!!!! <duh>


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Lionel Ritchie. .


I don't know how he is now but years ago he was a really nice guy. I was at a big club in Miami dancing and he kept staring at me and when they took a break he came and talked to me. He said I looked familiar, I said he looked familiar and we figured it must have been a party in Ca where we both were from. Sheesh, if I would have known he made such beautiful kids, I might have accepted when he asked me out. :biggrin1:
I did the same thing with Alan Hale. Talked to him for a couple of hours and had no clue who he was. Wow was he TALL. Really, really sweet guy too but he didn't ask me out LOL
My face recognition skills are as good as my forum skills.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"My face recognition skills are as good as my forum skills."*

ound: Jan, you crack me up!! ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> *"My face recognition skills are as good as my forum skills."*
> 
> ound: Jan, you crack me up!! ound:


ppppfffftttttt It's no fun! I don't know why I can't remember faces unless I've seen them a few times. My all time worst was about 10 years after getting a divorce, I was already remarried and had kids. I learned later to stay single for years between men  
We were in a pizza place waiting for our order and my daughter kept telling me that a guy was staring at me. I looked around and didn't see that. It was taking forever in that packed place waiting for our pizza and my daughter kept getting more and more upset about this guy. I had her point him out to me but when I looked at him it didn't mean anything to me. He didn't stare at me when I looked at him but finally I got tired of him bugging my daughter so I walked over to him to ask him who the hell he thought he was and heard his voice right before I was going to go off on him. Egads it was my ex.
In my defense, he gained a lot of weight and lost a lot of hair......and it wasn't me who yanked it out. I only ran his feet over so that part must have been the new wife. :biggrin1:
And then there's remembering Leslie's face when I met her and Amanda. I'm not even going there.
You'd think that being so right brained that I'd remember faces but boy do I bite at it.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Jan!! You are a HOOT!!! 
I'm hoping someday Eva will be enjoying dinner out with her HOT new hubby and not recognize her Ex because he's gotten so fat and bald! 
(Is that too mean of me? heh heh)


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> Jan!! You are a HOOT!!!
> I'm hoping someday Eva will be enjoying dinner out with her HOT new hubby and not recognize her Ex because he's gotten so fat and bald!
> (Is that too mean of me? heh heh)


Hopefully not many people have my 'talent' but maybe Eva does. That would be neat for her.
You should have seen the guys face in a grocery store when I took his arm and called him Honey.....until I looked closer. Honest, he looked a lot like my husband and I had my mind on looking for things so I only glanced at the guy AND he was wearing the same colors my husband was.
Hey, I just thought of something. I could really get away with a lot of stuff being such a ditz.


----------

